# Ecigssa Radio interview



## Stroodlepuff (28/5/15)

Good day all 

We have some exciting news! There will be an hour interview live on air on Mix FM on Monday 01 June 2015 from 18:00 to 19:00.

It was originally meant to be an interview around VapeCon (It was supposed to happen last week) However the host of the show David Watts has been on leave with Tick bite fever so it had to be rescheduled.

It will basically be a wrapup around VapeCon and what Ecigssa is all about.

So dont forget to tune in 


http://www.iamdavidwatts.co.za/?page_id=44

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Marzuq (28/5/15)

if anyone is able to record and post a link to it that would be great.
any volunteers?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/5/15)

Honestly, this is really awesome.


----------



## free3dom (28/5/15)

That's great news!

To save everyone else from having to google it, here is the website: http://www.mixfm.co.za/


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/5/15)

free3dom said:


> That's great news!
> 
> To save everyone else from having to google it, here is the website: http://www.mixfm.co.za/



And there is a link to his show interviews (some of them in the OP)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/5/15)

Who will be handling the interview on behalf of Ecigssa? I hope @Silver.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/5/15)

Andre said:


> Who will be handling the interview on behalf of Ecigssa? I hope @Silver.



He is going to be in meetings most of the day but he is going to try make it. Thank you for the suggestion, we would have handled it though.


----------



## Andre (28/5/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> He is going to be in meetings most of the day but he is going to try make it. Thank you for the suggestion, we would have handled it though.


In my humble opinion it is paramount that we have the best possible person to handle such an important public event. Especially seeing all the negative media attention. Certainly something that the Team should carefully consider.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Divan Smit (1/6/15)

Missed the interview, how did it go?


----------



## Andre (1/6/15)

Divan Smit said:


> Missed the interview, how did it go?


Went great. Check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/dont-forget-to-tune-into-mix-fm-18-00.t11839/


----------



## Divan Smit (1/6/15)

Will do, thanks


----------



## MunG (1/6/15)

Once again, awesome interview, i will be to much of a sissy on live national radio.

But more about it, the media can go suck it.
I have been on a hunt for info, as much as posible.

Most of the studies done especially independant once prooves its better than smoking analogs by far.
The tests done comercially is another story. Smelling a dirty log in solution.

I wonder if the major tabaco componies will come on board or try to over throw it, they have to much money to waste. 

But I supose it is for another thread


----------

